
By creating automated tools we have changed the way of application development - robinskumar73
http://snaphy.com/
======
robinskumar73
We build mobile applications for Startups and Enterprises. The idea to start a
technology company in India is not a new one, but to start a company that
purely focus on automating technology is something we don't see everyday and
yes it is kind of unique in it own way.

It all started when we were developing our first Android application and then
be realized that lots of work that we do can be reused and after that we
started to create our automated tools.

At Snaphy, our main focus is to speed the current development process and to
reduce the cost of development by using our automated tools. Using this
approach we have designed a Backend system which can be integrated with any
application and will reduce the time and cost in maintenance.

Snaphy backend contains all the basic features that you will find in any
backend system along with some mind blowing features which will change the way
you see admin panel in old times. Our automated tools are building blocks all
products that we create at Snaphy.

We are looking forward to creating some more tools and started getting our
hands dirty with concept of Artifical Intelligence.

